# GSGRC WC/WCX Event



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Info for our annual WC/WCX Event is available at this link. http://www.gsgrc.org/wcwcx.html

The date is October 10 and it will again be held in Robbinsville at the Assunpink Wildlife Management Area. hope to see some GRF members there.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How fun! I hope you have a big turnout. The prices are great!


----------

